

More on The Two Flaws Of Libertarian Economics (Zed's Response to Comments) - tl
http://www.zedshaw.com/blog/2009-01-09.html

======
JeffL
So many straw men being attacked so lamely.

He writes:

"First off, the unstated goal of most libertarian doctrine is basically the
following:

1\. Corporations are more “efficient” than the government because of the
“natural selection” of our capitalist system.

2\. Corporations are therefore better than the government at everything.

3\. Corporations should be the government, or at least in control of it."

That's just plainly not true. The "anarcho-capitalist" bunch may be saying
that, but that does not qualify as most Libertaran doctrine, and certainly not
the mainstream libertarian doctrine. Point 1, yes, but not 2 or certainly not
3.

Force corrupts everything, especially the production of wealth. That is why
force needs to be separated out. Individuals and corporations must not be
allowed to initiate force against others, that's why we have the government to
enforce that. But since the government can and must use force to do its
necessary duties, it is inherently inefficient at everything else. That is why
we need a separation. Corporations should not "be the government" or be in
control of it.

He then goes on to talk about Libertarians defining "efficiency" as "speed"
and knocks down that position. I have literally _never_ heard a Libertarian
make that argument and I have been quite involved in the movement for years.

